

How Apple Pay Saved My NFC Startup - grundyoso
http://insights.wired.com/profiles/blogs/how-apple-pay-saved-my-nfc-startup

======
dangayle
Best line in that story: "That's why it's essential to have founders that are
truly passionate about the problem you're trying to solve and not just
ambitious about its success."

------
smoyer
Several times I've been too far ahead of the market and even in a reasonably
small niche, it's impossible for a smallish start-up to move a B2B market
towards a new solution or technology. Except for my last attempt, I've been
lucky enough to have other products to sell.

What's most interesting to me is that he had both the foresight AND tenacity
to wait for the market to come to him. Of course, there's some luck involved
too ... what if Apple had waited even another 12 months? Would we be hearing
the same story?

Anyway ... thanks for sharing a very interesting story.

------
habosa
That's real perseverance, way to hold out. In 2012 I also thought NFC was just
about the coolest thing ever when I got my Galaxy Nexus. I started working at
night with a friend on an NFC rewards system for Android and was really
passionate about it. I was __sure __that the upcoming iPhone 5 would
definitely have NFC support. Why would it not?

Anyway when it came out and had no NFC support I just stopped working on my
side project. I know this is not at all on the scale of your story (mine was a
few hours a week, this was your life) but I can relate.

Anyway I'm glad Apple went ahead and "invented" NFC again, because the tech is
awesome and I'd like to see it wide spread.

------
ludicast
This is a great story. I actually was trying to remember flomio's name the
other day (wanted to use their technology for something).

Really perfect timing for their technology, kudos to their persistence.

------
jedanbik
Awesome! How fortunate you were.

------
rudeboy347
Congratulations! The persistence is admirable. Good luck with everything.

------
jolohaga
Congratulations

